# LE archery elk success



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had this emailed to me, reportedly 390" from Deep Creek


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope I am wrong but I have seen this pic circulating around and have herad the bull was killed from a Canada, North Dakota in a high fence and now I have heard it is a Deep Cr. bull, well wherever he is from it is a dandy!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does Canada really have that much sage though? Seems unlikely I'm not an expert but I thought Canada was mostly made up of pines if that was somewhere else I would say New Mexico, Arizona, etc.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Could be, that is why I stated email, hard to say the true origination...


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Your not going to find a bull of this size during the Utah archery hunts that is still in velvet. I would think this bull had to be taken the first part of August at the latest before our archery hunt even started. It looks to be fairly arid country which would lead me to believe it's not close to Canada. My guess is Nevada! I bet it was killed with a bullet. I'm surprised no one knows the true story yet. Sweet bull!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have held the bull in my hands and know a bit about it. The hunter probably would not want much info shared, but I will say this- The bull is from Utah, killed in 2010. It is a 5 point frame that is the largest 5 I have ever seen. The mass is unreal. Sorry for the vagueness.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhhhhh come on.....why would he not want his story shared with fellow hunters? seems kinda strange if ya ask me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, if yer not going to tell the honest poop it leaves us all to speculate... My guess, it's a farm bull killed out around the Altamont area somewhere...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would agree with Tex but not so much Altamont, more like Blue Bell that is just a few miles from there. You can obviously tell that by looking at his fronts.  It is a farm bull as Utah's bulls are rubbed by archery season or Governers tag season. It is what it is. If the guy who shot it is ok with shooting a ranch bull then he ought to come out and admit it. If it wasn't a farm bull and was on a LE then come out and say it...........the silence tells me that it is a farm bull. Still a great looking critter.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Button pushers----  Tex, I did tell the truth, just not the location. Wild bull. No farm, no fences.


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ute Tribe Bull???


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks more like 1390 lbs


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

MtnGuide and Hunter66 were very good at dot-to-dot games as kids......


----------

